# night fishing the maumee river



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

i was reading the rules on fishing the maumee river at night durning the run can u fish at night north of the turn pike bridge lets say rossford or toledo i no u cant use more than one hook there but has anyone ever tried fishing there like they do in the detroit river


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Until May 1 no night fishing from Grand Rapids dam to Lake Erie. If you do I suppose you will have some DNR company.

See post below


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

pig said:


> i was reading the rules on fishing the maumee river at night durning the run can u fish at night north of the turn pike bridge lets say rossford or toledo i no u cant use more than one hook there but has anyone ever tried fishing there like they do in the detroit river


I think you can,,but I would check with a game warden,,I have seen people fishing Rossford Marina and the docks at Water st ,,at night in April

LUCAS Kevin Newsome

(419) 429-8388

WOOD Martin Baer
(419) 429-8397



Fishing / Maumee, Portage, Mahoning and Sandusky Rivers

The following regulation is in effect from March 1 to May 1: 

Fishing is allowed from sunrise to sunset only in the following areas:

1.the Maumee River from the Ohio Turnpike bridge to the Old Waterville interurban bridge at the end of Forst Road in Wood County and from the St. Rt. 578 bridge to the Grand Rapids Providence dam;
2.the Portage River from St. Rt. 19 to the dam at Elmore; 
3.the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Lake to Lake Milton; and 
4.the Sandusky River from where the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, crosses the Sandusky River at the southeast corner of Rodger Young Park in Fremont to the northern tip of Brady&#8217;s Island. All fishing is prohibited in the Sandusky River from the Ballville dam to the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, at the southeast corner of Rodger Young Park in Fremont. The following regulations are in effect from March 1 to May 1:

1.No fishing with a line with more than a single hook. The line may not have a hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point, or lure having more than a single hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point
2.Treble hooks are prohibited. 
The above regulations are in effect in the following areas: 

1.In the Maumee River from the Grand Rapids Providence dam to a line in the Maumee Bay from Little Cedar Point to Turtle Island. 
2.In the Sandusky River from where the power line, "Toledo Edison", Old Ballville and Fifth Street line crosses the Sandusky River at the southwest corner of Rodger Young Park, City of Fremont, Sandusky County to a line running a quarter mile east of and parallel to the Conrail railroad bridge in Sandusky Bay.
3.In the Portage River from State Route 19 to the dam at Elmore. 
4.In the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Reservoir to Lake Milton.
Click Here to view a map showing the Lake Erie bays and rivers where the treble hooks are prohibited from March 1-May 1.

Back to Top

LUCAS Kevin Newsome

(419) 429-8388

WOOD Martin Baer
(419) 429-8397


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks roger i will give them a call do think it would be worth it if you could fish there at night


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Let us know what you find out!!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I just called the ODNR the lady there said from the Turnpike bridge out to the lake at night was legal,I would still check with the game warden who enforces it some times they have different thoughts,,,

ODNR 1-800-945-3543


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Learn something new everyday I guess. I'm still not the one who is going to find out the hard way


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

that makes the deep water and the rock bars by the turnpike
bridge legal to fish after dark, mr. pig, and under fished spot
during the run.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

One of my favorite places to fish in late April and early May.


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

so after may 1, can i night fish the fort meigs area? if not, where could i fish legally at night but still have the car parked close?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

You can fish the river at night, but check and make sure that the parking lots are open at night. For example...

The parking lots at Sidecut are closed from sunset to sunrise. Not sure about the one at the Fort, as I have never paid that much attention.

Call the City of Perrysburg...they will tell you straight up.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You can't even park om the side of the road until you get north of Jerome Rd. I know this from experiance from Bass fishing


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry West of Jerome


----------

